# yeti



## pthunter74 (May 29, 2012)

yeti cooler worth the money?


----------



## Horns (May 29, 2012)

Wondered that myself. Kinda hard to drop $250 or so for a cooler.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 29, 2012)

I think they are, only draw back is there weight. Just picked up a 250qt and the thing weighs 77lbs empty


----------



## timmy83 (May 29, 2012)

To me it seems like another hype product. i could see it if you were on a week long hunting trip in the desert and ice was in short supply. but i honestly think a big igloo filled with ice is just fine.


----------



## deadend (May 29, 2012)

No comparison to any igloo type cooler for durability and ice retention.  Icy Tek is comparable to a Yeti for insulation but not quite as durable.


----------



## treeman101 (May 29, 2012)

Techni Ice coolers are just as good and alot cheaper I have them both and like both of them, yeti is a little heavier.


----------



## JpEater (May 30, 2012)

Don't buy a Yeti if you think its some magical ice producing cooler. In reality, it holds ice no better than any 5 day ice cooler on the market. I simply bought one because I am tired of fixing cooler latches, hinges, having them crack or break when stepped on, and blowing out of the truck when empty. If you keep up with it and don't let it disapear, it will be the last cooler you buy. I bought mine for the durability.


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

My goodness they are expensive.  I started looking into them but decided just to go back with a Coleman.


----------



## applejuice (May 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> My goodness they are expensive.  I started looking into them but decided just to go back with a Coleman.



Me too,

I can get 7 or 8 "good" coolers for the price of a yeti.
If I was a guide and stayed out with clients for 5 6 days in the canadian back country  , then maybe.

To the guys that have one, does it really hold ice that much better? 
The weight thing would be an issue to. I cant imagine loading it with ice and drinks, food etc and then get to the hunting camp and hurt my back trying to get it out.


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 30, 2012)

Get a coleman marine extreme. A whole lot cheaper and cools justs as good. You cant use it for a poling platform but that aint what its made for anyway.


----------



## erniesp (May 30, 2012)




----------



## applejuice (May 30, 2012)

Thats a cool video , I was surprised to see the Yeti melt just like the other ones


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 1, 2012)

timmy83 said:


> To me it seems like another hype product. i could see it if you were on a week long hunting trip in the desert and ice was in short supply. but i honestly think a big igloo filled with ice is just fine.



I guess that's why I bought mine, it really works and out for a day or 2 in the salt it outlast all my other coolers (Coleman, igloo)


----------



## DrewDennis (Jun 9, 2012)

Seems like the IRP is the best for keeping Ice longer...but I am NOT paying 300+ for a cooler when my coleman extremes do the job just fine.  

Now that being said...IF I was camping out in the middle of no where for 2 weeks and had no way to get back to the world for Ice...and I had won the lottery...then I would buy IRP.   But there's 3 problems.

1. I am an IT guy...whats a vacation?
2. I have not won the lottery...
3. My wifes Idea of "camping" is staying at the holiday inn with no 
     hair dryer.


----------



## BigCats (Aug 1, 2012)

Beer doesn't stay in my cooler long enough to need ice 5 days!!


----------



## Metalman (Aug 6, 2012)

I purchased the yeti 20 for the durability as well as the ice retention. I pre cool the cooler with a frozen milk jug of water and pre cool my drinks and other food items the night before. I load everything up and seal the cooler load in the truck and have no problem for several days even brought it home after three days and left it in the garage for two days still had ice and the drinks were still cold. Of course it is all personal preference and budget. I would not have bought ordinarily but was tired of damaged coolers and hinges wearing out.


----------



## Randy (Aug 6, 2012)

As an Engle rep., I Like that it is the best overall for the sportsman.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Not disappointed in my Coleman Xtreme-looks like it held ice just as long as the Yeti at 39.99.  And I've had my last Coleman for six years now, still going strong!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 7, 2012)

That video made me want to stay with Coleman. I didn't see $250 worth of difference. When you're opening them 10 times a day getting drinks and food out, none are going to keep ice over a day or so in hot weather. And just as the video showed, when not opened they both still had ice after 8 days. No brainer to me. 

Course you can't water your garden or wash your car with the Coleman though, no water hose hook-up.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2012)

T.P. said:


> That video made me want to stay with Coleman. I didn't see $250 worth of difference. When you're opening them 10 times a day getting drinks and food out, none are going to keep ice over a day or so in hot weather. And just as the video showed, when not opened they both still had ice after 8 days. No brainer to me.
> 
> Course you can't water your garden or wash your car with the Coleman though, no water hose hook-up.



That's why they are all junk if they don't have the water hose hook up, I mean, how you gonna wash yo truck after you drive it down some dirty road trying to get to your camping spot? If I can't wash my truck after I get the tent up, then I ain't goin' camping, and if a cooler don't have the hook up, I ain't buyin' it.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 7, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> That's why they are all junk if they don't have the water hose hook up, I mean, how you gonna wash yo truck after you drive it down some dirty road trying to get to your camping spot? If I can't wash my truck after I get the tent up, then I ain't goin' camping, and if a cooler don't have the hook up, I ain't buyin' it.



You make a very valid point there sir. That's one reason we don't camp anymore, I can't stand to get dust on my new AWD Subaru. We have the Outback Safari Edition with the 1.4 liter engine and the immitation leather seats and she's a beaut!


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2012)

T.P. said:


> You make a very valid point there sir. That's one reason we don't camp anymore, I can't stand to get dust on my new AWD Subaru. We have the Outback Safari Edition with the 1.4 liter engine and the immitation leather seats and she's a beaut!


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 7, 2012)

I love mine it sat on the back of my truck during the 100 degree days for 4 days the drinks were still cold. 

Customer service was great I got mine used and had an issue called them and got a brand new one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2012)

T.P. said:


> You make a very valid point there sir. That's one reason we don't camp anymore, I can't stand to get dust on my new AWD Subaru. We have the Outback Safari Edition with the 1.4 liter engine and the immitation leather seats and she's a beaut!



Did it come with the "Coexist/Eat Local/Obama-Biden 2012/rainbow bears" bumper sticker package?


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Aug 8, 2012)

*Yeti's Worth $ However they are heavy !*



pthunter74 said:


> yeti cooler worth the money?


Yeti's are great . They hold ice better than the Igloo's I've used. Another great feature is the rubber feet on the bottom. The cooler won't slide around in your boat or pickup bed. If you carry one around in your pickup you better buy a lock and cable. Thieves know what they're worth.
The only downside to Yeti's is the weight. I'm getting older and I can no longer lift the thing when it's loaded with 40 lb of ice and a couple of dozen drinks.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like the Coleman Extreme, held ice slightly better than
the Yeti !!!!!  And for WAAAAAAYYYYY less $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$....

No brainer for me.....I will keep my Coleman.........


----------



## T.P. (Aug 8, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Did it come with the "Coexist/Eat Local/Obama-Biden 2012/rainbow bears" bumper sticker package?



Yes!! And they also threw in a "Hug me I'm a vegetarian" and a "I'm a Treehugger" sticker too!


----------



## Marietta Mike (Aug 8, 2012)

*Engel*

What a coincidence. I bought an Engel today and then find this thread.

The deal maker for me is the flat to the edge, rock-solid, non-skid surfaced top combined with high strength tie-down points that allow me to use it as a casting platform on my flats boat or a bench seat at the campfire.

I have spent over $240 on ice, wimpy coolers and crappy chairs over the past  five years. Even if I just use it as a casting platform on my boat I broke even.

I've Gott enough coolers with cracked lids, broken hinges and/or lost drain plugs.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll save that $250 and spend it on ice overthe "X" years.  Hope I live that long :>  

For those that have one.  Hope you don't leave it unsecure and it grow leggs and walk away.  Just with that though.  I'll keep my coleman.


----------

